# Red Cross the bottom photo



## LuvDigginInIt (Jan 15, 2006)

Any ideas yet? LOL last one...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Kala, Its a Red Cross med bottle. The 3iv is just the bottle size identifier. It would have been handed out during some type of natural or man made disaster. Where I am from it would have been for yellow fever or some other plague as the warm seasons here are quite long some years. They would probable be more common in Europe where hospitals were set up near battle fields during WW1.

 They are not supposed to be worth much because even the oldest were lable bottles, with a few exceptions.
 I have been digging for nearly 40 years and I have only seen 3 or 4 others, so I would hang onto it.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 Do you have any info on this RED CROSS bottle? It's 3 3/4 in. tall appears BIM, I would guess it was made around 1900 and appears to be a medicine from shape. Thanks.

 Cliff


----------



## madman (Jan 16, 2006)

hey cap im thinking pharmacy? hey cliff that is a sweet bottle!! the bottles ive found have it embossed on the base, ive found only 3, there was a typhoid outbreak here in the teens so it could also have been from the red cross mike


----------



## madman (Jan 16, 2006)

the bottles, also find alot of pharms with blue ribbon embossed on the bottom any info  mike


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Cliff, I was just talking to my wife about that perticular product.

  Mikes and Kala's bottles are from the now defunked World Organization of the Red Cross. Now days there is no world organization just the independent national organizations like our American Red Cross.

  Yours is a dye bottle. Don't know why they made them look like medicine bottles. There was a small store in my dads home town in northwest Florida that carried Red Cross Dye in little ACL medicine like bottles with what we called a German cross. One of my brothers and I wanted one of those bottles and persisted untill we got our fannys tore up with my dads belt. Later on the lady who owned the store gave use one when we went back to get sodas. After we got home the next day my brother and I got into an argument over whos dresser the bottle would be keeped in and the bottle got droped on the terazo floor and broke. You can guess the results of that.

  I don't know where it was manufactured but I have a better idea of how long ago they started and an addition to my story for my grand son who loves Paw Paw's stories

  Thanks Cliff for bringing back some fond memories of an easer time.


----------



## LuvDigginInIt (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your help!!  You all have me so excited about my find.  I guess I will be spending the rest of the day researching.  Thanks again!  Kala


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 Very interesting bit of info about the Red Cross Dye Company. Especially the German Cross embossing. Everything in print about the Red Cross World Organization and otherwise shows a simple square cross. Using logic and looking over the other bottle pictures with the base embossings I tend to think the other bottles were probably from that dye company as well. The use of very similar Capitol and lower case letters in the Trade Mark  on my bottle are almost identical to the base embossed ones and they do not have the simple cross on them. Something to think about. Haven't had any luck finding any info on a Red Cross Dye Company as yet, maybe some one else will. Thanks for the help.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Cliff, The dye bottles don't have the graduant marks or the size identifier. The first Red Cross bottle I dug had me very excited until a friend ID the bottle as a med and not the dye.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi warren,

 Then I gather from what you are saying that probably the Red Cross Dye bottles are less common than the Red Cross medicine bottles. I have seen very few of either in this part of the country. Some interesting info in any case. Thanks again.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Cliff, Yes It would apeer so. Not too many RC meds here and no dye bottles to my knowledge.


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 16, 2006)

*RE: Red Cross Pharmacy bottle*

Here's another type of Red Cross med bottle. I think they just used the name Red Cross maybe a franchise?
 Here in Oregon many small towns had a Red Cross Pharmacy. This bottle is from Roseburg I got it off Ebay for around $10.
 Glen


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Glen,

 Thanks for the info. Wasn't familiar with that Franchise . Always fun to learn more about bottles. Sometimes certain bottles are common in one local area but scarce anywhere else. Just never know.

 Cliff


----------



## madman (Jan 17, 2006)

hey guys great info!!! heres a couple more  red cross cycle oil  mike


----------



## madman (Jan 17, 2006)

embossed on shoulder


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi madman,

 That's another interesting find. The shape of the Cycle Oil one looks a lot like the embossed bottle I have. I would imagine that the oil was for use on bicycles mostly as they were very popular in the late 1800's and early 1900's along with this style bottle.
 Thanks for a bit more Info.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Mike, thats cool. The Red Cross moniker was sure used on a lot of different products. I had a Red Cross tire patch kit in a tin box but never saw the oil before.

 He Cliff, Looks like you could start a Red Cross collection if you were a mind to.
 You going to the New England bottle show?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 This thread worked out well. Got quite a bit of info on Red Cross bottles etc. I still have lots of other odd embossed bottles that I have not found info on. This is a great forum to get info about bottles and other items dug up in the process. I am sure a lot of these bottles were very very limited production but they are still only worth what a collector is willing to pay for them. Rarity is only one factor in prices.

 Yes I plan to go to the NE Bottle Show. Hope to get another group shot of some forum members that attend. Always fun to meet people from the forums.

 Cliff


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Cliff, I'll see you there. My wife and I are comming up to visit Wayne and Pam {southernmainediver} during that weekend and we hope to meet some of our northern forum bottle collecter friends.[]


----------



## LuvDigginInIt (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello Cliff,

 Just had to tell you, that I love what you wrote about worth to a collector and rarity being only one factor in price.  I totally agree, there are so many in my collection that I would never dream of selling.  Thanks... Oh and have a great time at the bottle show, can't wait till I can attend one myself.  Happy digging, Kala


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh... Thanks Warren!!!!

 When were you gonna tell me that you were coming up here????  We just sold the house and bought the property right next to you in Seminole, Indiana!!! Now what am I gonna do...???  What am I gonna tell Pam???


 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Wayne, Smart A$$.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Roger (Jan 18, 2006)

> Hope to get another group shot of some forum members that attend. Always fun to meet people from the forums.


Don't forget to all wear your Antique-Bottles.Net T-Shirts for the photo...   []


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

You got it Roger.[]


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 19, 2006)

Another Red Cross bottle.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6246325242&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 19, 2006)

*a*

a


----------



## Miles (Jan 19, 2006)

> Oh... Thanks Warren!!!!
> 
> When were you gonna tell me that you were coming up here???? We just sold the house and bought the property right next to you in Seminole, Indiana!!! Now what am I gonna do...??? What am I gonna tell Pam???
> 
> ...


 
 Haha!!...

 Those are neat bottles you have there. Cliff's bottle looks sort of like the symbol for those shirts that say west coast choppers. [&:]


----------

